# New Idea



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Okay, another bedding question...

Has anyone tried lining the bottom of the cage with velcro and also lining the fleece with the other side? 
I was thinking that it would be a good way to keep the bedding in place so there is nothing for little feet to get caught in and so they can't get under the liner. 

I also thought about adding a top layer just so he can dig and hide under it. 

Any opinions?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've tried velcroing the liner to the cage, but it just wasn't convenient. Inky would still sleep under them (he pulled them apart). I don't use it any more.


----------

